# Adios Amigos!

## achaw

Bien, el motivo de este post es mi despedida. Ya no tengo instalado Gentoo en mi ordenador.

Lo lamente bastante, pero era una decision que necesitaba, ya que no tengo tiempo de mantener una distribucion basada en fuentes.

Mi desicion fue solo por eso, ahora soy Ubuntero  :Smile: . Queria despedirme de esta GRAN Comunidad, y agradecer todo lo aprendido y espero haber ayudado algo desde mi humilde lugar.

Saludos!

----------

## Txema

Te vas a sentir "encerrado", te lo digo yo xDDD

Que te vaya bien  :Wink: 

----------

## chaim

Sé que es un tema bastante debatido, pero no entiendo la gente que dice que no tiene tiempo para una distribución basada en fuentes. Y acepto totalmente que usen cualquier otra distribución, es sólo que a mi no me requiere nada de tiempo. Sólo una vez, cuando lo instalé y ya. Pero será cosa mía..Habrá gente que instale todos los días muchos paquetes nuevos o cosas así

----------

## achaw

Perdon amigos, no cree este tema para que se discuta mi despedida, sino para despedirme. Creo conocer bien lo que es una distro binaria y una basada en fuentes y sus tiempos, creanme.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Bien, el motivo de este post es mi despedida. Ya no tengo instalado Gentoo en mi ordenador. 

 

hombre, yo tampoco uso gentoo como mi única distro, de hecho mi sobremesa en casa no tiene gentoo instalado ya, pero eso no me priva de dar la lata por aqui  :Wink: 

De cualquier manera, que te vaya bien en tu vida, igual nos leemos por otros lares !

saluetes

----------

## cpasoft

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hombre, yo tampoco uso gentoo como mi única distro, de hecho mi sobremesa en casa no tiene gentoo instalado ya, pero eso no me priva de dar la lata por aqui 

 

Eso pienso yo... de hecho, hay bastante gente que viene por el foro, consulta y responde, y no tienen un sistema operativo basado en Gentoo  :Wink: . Con esto quiero decir, que puedes seguir entrando en el foro, comentando y compartiendo tus experiencias...

Al fin y al cabo, la mayoría de los programas son idénticos en ubuntoo, gentoo, redhat, o la distribución que sea... quizá pueda cambiar un poco la localización de los ficheros, pero por norma general los problemas son los mismos en unos que en otros...

Aún así, que te vaya bien bonito en tu vida, y por aquí seguiremos dando guerra...  :Smile: 

Saludos cordiales!!!...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

achaw respeto y acepto tu decisión (sobre todo después de un emerge -e world debido a la actualización de gcc), pero permíteme sugerirte debian en lugar de ubuntu. Lenny ya es estable y tiene todo casi a la última... Es que ubuntu me sigue produciendo urticaria, y yo jamás he dejado de usar debian ni lo haré, porque colaboro con el proyecto   :Wink: 

----------

## laser_cg

Buenas!

Yo soy bastante nuevo en esta comunidad del foro de Gentoo y quería escribir en este post porque pienso que aunque se use otra distro como Ubuntu (que es la que uso yo y me va perfectamente), lo importante es que nos podamos ayudar todos como buenos hermanos y se puede colaborar en este foro igualmente. Un hasta luego y nunca un adiós  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

Te deseo suerte sea cual sea tu próxima parada. Y aunque no uses Gentoo, esperamos que tengas tiempo para pasarte por aquí de vez en cuando si así lo deseas o si lo necesitas. Aquí por supuesto tienes las puertas abiertas para cuando quieras volver.

Hasta la vista y suerte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> achaw respeto y acepto tu decisión (sobre todo después de un emerge -e world debido a la actualización de gcc), pero permíteme sugerirte debian en lugar de ubuntu. 

 

Pienso igual, yo deje Debian porque quería tener un poco de más control sobre lo que instalaba, sin embargo eso no me impide recomendarla y contestar dudas que a veces surgen. Así el dejar Gentoo no te impide echarnos una mano por acá.

Saludos.

P.D: Yo nunca he podido instalar exitosamente Ubuntu, que difícil es hacer que funcione como me gusta X_x

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suerte viejo, no te pierdas!

----------

## ekz

Que te vaya muy bien con Ubuntu, te diría que tarde o temprano regresarás a Gentoo pero...   :Very Happy: 

Saludos!, y esperamos que sigas visitando este foro.

----------

## Stolz

hasta pronto, achaw

----------

## Cereza

Que te vaya bien Achaw :wink:

----------

## EgoBrain

Yo fui a la inversa de Kubuntu a Debian y de Debian a Gentoo   :Very Happy:  a mi lo unico que me molesta de gentoo son los tiempos al tener que instalar muchos paquetes...

----------

## JotaCE

Quisiera reclamarte y llamrte traidor..... pero como dice el buen diegoto...... eres libre!

Una antigua amiga de la juventud decia: "el que se va sin que lo corran vuelve sin que le hablen"

Suerte mi buen!

----------

## diegoto

Chauuu che!.. 

emerge -C achaw

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

ja chiste malo

----------

## demostenes

Pues disfruta de tu nueva etapa... ¡¡nos leemos por ahí, achaw!!

----------

## Annagul

Estés con Gentoo, Ubuntu, o lo que sea, nunca dejes de investigar, inquietarte, y trastocar lo que encuentres. ;-)

¡Un saludo, achaw, y mucha suerte!

----------

## achaw

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Chauuu che!.. 
> 
> emerge -C achaw
> 
> emerge --depclean
> ...

 

jajaja, por ahora no dejo los foros, ya que los de Ubuntu son demasiado aburridos.

Gracias a todos

----------

## Diabliyo

Vaya, como es la vida  :Very Happy: ... Yo llegue a Gentoo tras la siguiente sucesoria:

1- Suse. fue por el anio 2000 cuando conoci linux, y me hice de esta distro, la instale y todo bien, solo que cuando queria instalar cosas como eMule, Bittorrent, etc, etc... siempre tenia un problema imposible de solucionar con las wxGTK, basicamente solo usaba SUSE para tareas y codificar (programacion). Ni hablar de emular juegos o aplicaciones, era un asco.

2- Slackware fue por el 2001 despues de artarme de SUSE que jamas podia suplir todas mis necesidades de querer migrar al 100% a linux, milagrosamente llegue a Slackware, baje, instale y conoci una forma muy padre de instalar cosas, compilar mis programas y tener un sistema hasta cierto grado ESTABLE que me permitia migrar al 100% hacia linux  :Wink: , desde aqui deje de depender de Windows  :Very Happy: . Pude instalar cualquier programa, hacerlo funcionar, emular juegos y mi sistema hasta cierto grado era rapidizimo.

3- Ubuntu. fue por el 2004 cuando empeze a escuchar mucho de ubuntu, y de que se instalaba rapidizimo, que era rapidizimo al iniciarse el sistema, bla bla bla bla... En fin, para quitarme la picazon, me desinstale Slackware (gran error) e instale Ubuntu, en fin, no puedo quejarme, ubuntu se instalo rapidizimo y todo perfectop, el gran problemoooon fue cuando quise configurar mi wireless broadcom que actualmente para la verison de ubuntu no soportaba dicha tareta debido a que el kernel no era el mas reciente, por lo cual tenia que bajarme miles de paquetes para vida de poder hacer una compilacion del kernel como en slackware, vaya, que lio :S, desd ese momento preferi un sistema GNU/Linux que me permitiera tene run kernel el cual pudiese re-compilar y manipular para brindar soporte a mis dispositivos de hardware.

4- Gentoo Regrese a Slackware, pero no tarde ni 1 anio y para fines del 2004 encontre Gentoo, simplemente lo baje, e instale, y conoci el unico GNU/Linux mas rapido para mi equipo, simplemente Gentoo me funciona mucho mas rapido que ubuntu y cualquier otra distribucion, es mas, tengo un cybercafe de 10 PCs en donde todas tienen Gentoo x86, en mi portatil uso Gentoo amd64 y ni si quiera sufro de los tan famosos sobrecalentamiento de laptops  :Very Happy: , todo esta en tener una buena configuracion del kernel para que gentoo rule al 100%.

En fin, solo quise expresarme  :Very Happy: ....

Que te vaya muy bien men y recuerda siempre pasarte por aqui  :Very Happy:  !!

bye bye

----------

## Falken

Yo no es que no use Gentoo, es que directamente no uso siquiera Linux.

Pero bueno como no se si lo volvere o no a usar y como en su dia me fue muy util pues me sigo dando un paseo por aqui de vez en cuando a ver como esta el mundo.

Pienso que uses lo que uses si dejas amigos detras visitalos de vez en cuando.

----------

## JotaCE

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *diegoto wrote:*   Chauuu che!.. 
> 
> emerge -C achaw
> 
> emerge --depclean
> ...

 

achaw, mira, yo visite alguna vez por los foros de ubuntu, y por decir lo menos son desagradables, la gente de ahi no puede ser mas sangrona.

Estoy seguro que en ese foro no hay ni la mitad del conocimiento que aqui hay y ellos se creen la octava maravilla.

Como foro no valen la pena.

Te invito gentilmente (aun que no es nacesario) a que sigas viniendo aqui, aun asi no uses Gentoo, estoy seguro que tus conocimientos a mas de alguien le son, le han sido y le serán útiles.

----------

